# Cuisinart Smoker Can't Get Hot Enough



## JayDeeNY (Sep 9, 2019)

I bought the vertical Propane smoker last year and had great success cooking with it.  Unfortunately, I can no longer get the temp above 175-185 degrees.  I've replaced the regulator hose, burner assembly and used compressed air to try to clean up all the orifices but to no avail.  I am about to throw in the towel on this smoker which is a shame since I know it can get the job done.  
I notice that the Hi/Low knob doesn't really make a difference in the size of the flame as it did before.  When it worked, there was a crackling sound and the flame was noticeably larger when the knob was turned to Hi.  Now there really isn't a difference in the size of the flame and there is no sound difference.

Just wondering if anyone has any other thoughts or had a similar issue with this or similar smoker.

FYI, I have swapped out the propane tank too to make sure this wasn't the issue, as well.

THanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 9, 2019)

One thing to check, make sure the smoker valves are all closed when you open the tank valve. The tanks have a safety device that limits the flow if gas flows when you first open the tank valve.


----------



## JayDeeNY (Sep 9, 2019)

Big Glenn said:


> One thing to check, make sure the smoker valves are all closed when you open the tank valve. The tanks have a safety device that limits the flow if gas flows when you first open the tank valve.


Thanks for the response.  This unit just has one valve that turns it on and off and it is off when I turn the valve on the propane.  Perhaps the valve is damaged somehow and it is activating the safety flow of the propane.


----------



## bregent (Sep 9, 2019)

Did you try a different tank? Sometimes the safety valves get wonky. Also, I've had that problem with the regulator wasn't fully tightened on the tank - sometimes the threads are dirty that prevent it from seating fully.


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 9, 2019)

Try disconnecting the hose from the tank then open the smokErs valve to release any pressure. Turn everything off, reconnect to the tank then open it first.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2019)

OK, I've read where pressure regulators need to be reset...   Turn off the tank and bleed the  propane line to the burners...  Then try it...

https://www.hunker.com/13408162/how-to-reset-the-propane-regulator-for-a-gas-grill

...


----------



## siege (Sep 9, 2019)

When you turn on the propane at the tank, open the valve slowly.  Also see if there is an air adjustment control ahead of your burner. It would be a flat metal disk about 2" in diameter with 2 pie slice shaped openings that changes the fuel / air ratio when you twist it. My gas grill instruction book says to check for spider webs in the air tube at the beginning of each season. Might be worth checking.
WORST CASE SCENARIO , you could call customer service LOL


----------



## JayDeeNY (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies.  I have two propane tanks and have swapped them both out with my gasser so I know the tanks are fine since the gasser gets hot.

I contacted customer service and they provided me with new parts (regulator hose and new burner assembly).  I suspect some spiders got somewhere and there is a web clog since the spiders seem to have moved right into the darn thing!

I will keep you posted on any developments.


----------

